# Change-a-Word



## Sonny McBar (Mar 20, 2016)

One of the funnest games I've played on a forum was the change-a-word and here is how it's played

One person (me) creates a sentence, and additional players can only change one word per turn without adding or removing any words. Simple enough, i'll start

"Did you hear about the hottest new trend that's sweeping today's youth? You bet! It's contemporary art! The hip way to bring emotion to paper!"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hear about the hottest new trend that's sweeping today's youth? You bet! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring emotion to paper!


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hear about the hottest new trend that's sweeping today's youth? You bet! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring emotion to newspapers!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hear about the hottest new trend that's sweeping today's samurai? You bet! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring emotion to newspapers!


----------



## Sonny McBar (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's sweeping today's samurai? You bet! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring emotion to newspapers!


----------



## Sglod (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's wiping out today's samurai? You bet! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring emotion to newspapers!


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's wiping out today's samurai? You try! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring emotion to newspapers!


----------



## Sonny McBar (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's removing today's samurai? You try! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring emotion to newspapers!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's removing today's samurai? You try! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring emotion to Nihon!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 21, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's removing today's samurai? You try! It's contemporary seppuku! The hip way to bring death to Nihon!


----------



## Sglod (Mar 21, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's removing today's samurai? You try! It's contemporary cucumbers! The hip way to bring death to Nihon!


----------



## Cynder (Apr 21, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's removing today's samurai? You try! It's contemporary cucumbers! The hip way to bring vegetables to Nihon!


----------



## Stryke (Apr 21, 2016)

Did you hear about the honorable new trend that's removing today's samurai? You try! It's freaking cucumbers! The hip way to bring vegetables to Nihon!


----------



## Cynder (Apr 21, 2016)

Did you hear about the healthy new trend that's removing today's samurai? You try! It's freaking cucumbers! The hip way to bring vegetables to Nihon!


----------



## Sonny McBar (Apr 22, 2016)

Did you hear about the healthy new trend that's empowering today's samurai? You try! It's freaking cucumbers! The hip way to bring vegetables to Nihon!


----------



## sanderidge (Apr 22, 2016)

Did you hear about the healthy new trend that's empowering today's samurai? You try! It's freaking cucumbers! The fresh way to bring vegetables to Nihon!


----------



## Cynder (Apr 25, 2016)

Did you hear about the healthy new trend that's empowering today's samurai? You try! It's fried cucumbers! The fresh way to bring vegetables to Nihon!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 26, 2016)

Did you hear about the healthy new trend that's empowering today's samurai? You try! It's fried cucumbers! The fresh way to bring vegetables to Nigeria!


----------



## Stryke (Apr 26, 2016)

Did you hear about the healthy new tofu that's empowering today's samurai? You try! It's fried cucumbers! The fresh way to bring vegetables to Nigeria!


----------



## Cynder (Apr 26, 2016)

Did you hear about the healthy new tofu that's empowering today's samurai? You try! It's fried seaweed! The fresh way to bring vegetables to Nigeria!


----------



## Stryke (Apr 27, 2016)

Did you hear about the healthy new tofu that's empowering today's samurai? You try! It's fried seaweed! The fresh way to bring soy products to Nigeria!


----------



## Cynder (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you hear about the healthy new tofu that's empowering today's robots? You try! It's fried seaweed! The fresh way to bring soy products to Nigeria!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you hear about the healthy new tofu that's empowering today's robots? You try! It's fried Mudkip! The fresh way to bring soy products to Nigeria!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you hear about the healthy new tofu that's empowering today's robots? You try! It's fried Mudkip! The fresh way to bring shitty products to Nigeria!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you hear about the healthy new tofu that's empowering today's robots? You try! It's fried Mudkip! The fresh way to bring shitty memes to Nigeria!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you hear about the healthy new plague that's empowering today's robots? You try! It's fried Mudkip! The fresh way to bring shitty memes to Nigeria!


----------



## audrey729 (Feb 22, 2017)

Did you hear about the healthy new plague that's empowering today's politicians? You try! It's fried Mudkip! The fresh way to bring shitty memes to Nigeria!


----------

